# Show us your pride and joy vehicles...



## Bocajuniors12 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here are ours... 
2009 VW CC VR6 4Motion - white gold, leather
2007 Mustang GT - tungsten grey, leather, premium

2002 Toyota Highlander - the workhorse!

http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/Bocajuniors12/Ourbabies.jpg?t=1278507831


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

cool thread! I'll whore mine out 

another mustang & CC here :beer:

2003 SVT Cobra 10th anniversary edition:


























It's pretty much stock.. :laugh:

2010 CC Sport w/ DSG


----------



## Bocajuniors12 (Jun 22, 2010)

MBH - very sweet rides!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

*2010 CC R-line, 1994 Impala SS*

enjoy,


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice Mustang MBH! What kind of quarter mile times are you running?


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Bocajuniors12 said:


> MBH - very sweet rides!


 Thanks Boca you too! Love the s197 mustang, wish mine had all the features yours does :thumbup:


chiro444 said:


> Nice Mustang MBH! What kind of quarter mile times are you running?


 First time at the track I ran an 11.6 @ 127 mph in the 1/4 and 7.6 @ 94 in the 1/8th with it. 1.96 60' time, didn't really launch it much.. just rode the clutch at the start and got on it once it started rolling. 03/04 cobras love to snap half shafts if you launch hard on a stiff sidewalled tire. Managed to pick up 31mph on the back half of the track  :screwy:


----------



## Bocajuniors12 (Jun 22, 2010)

Those '03 Cobras are rockets. They have to be one of, if not the fastest, Mustangs of all times.

It appears there is an underlying love for American muscle to go along with the German hot rod.


----------



## bimmer10 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just recently got an R-Line CC in White, here is my other VDUB.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

Here are my two VW products...
'09 CC and '09 A4


----------



## Gdubb (Apr 16, 2007)

How car you compare the 2? Is the A4 worth the price jump?



adibaiz said:


> Here are my two VW products...
> '09 CC and '09 A4


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Gdubb said:


> How car you compare the 2? Is the A4 worth the price jump?


Honestly if your looking for space and a more comfortable interior than yes it's worth the price jump, but as far as performance I don't see much of a difference between the cc and it.


----------



## KameleonCC (Jul 9, 2010)

*Kameleon CC*


----------



## KameleonCC (Jul 9, 2010)

*Kameleon CC*

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/main/en/tuned/49_Volkswagen_Passat_2009.html[/IMG]


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

Kamaleon it is


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

To each his own :beer:


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

*A4 vs CC*



adibaiz said:


> Here are my two VW products...
> '09 CC and '09 A4




Great looking cars!. 
I can't decide between A4 Premium plus, navigation, bang and olufsen sound system and CC lux, tech package and dynaudio. I like the mmi interface in audi way more than RNS 510. But cc looks better in my opinion( both interior and exterior). How do you compare other features like handling and suspension? Which one do you like more overall? 

Thanks.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Faramarz1 said:


> Great looking cars!.
> I can't decide between A4 Premium plus, navigation, bang and olufsen sound system and CC lux, tech package and dynaudio. I like the mmi interface in audi way more than RNS 510. But cc looks better in my opinion( both interior and exterior). How do you compare other features like handling and suspension? Which one do you like more overall?
> 
> Thanks.


I can think of a few reasons to go with the a4. Their pretty simple

1.Stasis tuning upgrades(You can upgrade performance and suspension and still have a warranty)
2.Longer Warranty than the CC and most dealerships will throw in the Audi care package
3.MMI and Nav interface are so much sweeter than in the VW. I actually wish they shared it.
4.More Torque than the CC from the get go. I believe it's around 250 dont' quote me
5.At this point more upgrades for the Audi than the CC. OSIR and a few other places have ton's of cf for the A4 while they haven't done any dev on the CC
6. Hands down more room in the A4 than in the CC
7. LED headlights and tail lights

I'm sorry I love my CC, but the premium plus A4 is so much sweeter. If you do end up getting an A4 stay away from the CVT and go with the Stronic, manual, or stronic with quattro


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I can think of a few reasons to go with the a4. Their pretty simple
> 
> 1.Stasis tuning upgrades(You can upgrade performance and suspension and still have a warranty)
> 2.Longer Warranty than the CC and most dealerships will throw in the Audi care package
> ...




Thanks for your quick reply,

Longer waranty and MMI interface are really important factors for me. I remember CC felt faster than A4 despite having less Torque. Audi has good deals for premium plus front wheel drive with CVT. What is wrong with the CVT? is it simillar to VW's DSG? They only offer Stronic in quattro models.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Faramarz1 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply,
> 
> Longer waranty and MMI interface are really important factors for me. I remember CC felt faster than A4 despite having less Torque. Audi has good deals for premium plus front wheel drive with CVT. What is wrong with the CVT? is it simillar to VW's DSG? They only offer Stronic in quattro models.


You'll want to negotiate a longer warranty and the audi service plan which covers the first 4 years. I think retail on it is around 795 bucks, but most dealerships try to knock it off of the price of the audi in the first place. CVT isn't so much of a problem on the A4 now as it was to previous years, but I believe it was 06-08 there were many problems with the CVT transmissions crapping out at low mileage. I'm not sure how much it has improved, but I have heard if you want to do anything outside of stage 1 with your audi to stay away from the CVT trans aside stronic is like 2k more and it's totally worth it or go manual if you really want to. me personally I drove an stronic with quattro and it feels amazing. Also there's a reason why you see so many good deals on CVT's and that's because people don't want them lol. I researched a lot about the a4 before I bought my CC. If I had been able to finance the extra I would of went with the Audi, but i'm very happy with my CC and it's a great stepping stone into a greater range of cars.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Your research was flawed then if you think A4s have S-Tronic, They have tiptronic, only S4s have S-Tronic.

Faramarz1 a CVT is nothing like DSG, S-Tronic is Audis name for DSG. A CVT is a continuously variable transmission. Easy explanation is it has no gears, it uses custom shaped "gears" that allow for an "infinite" number of gear ratios. The technology behind it is cool but I don't know if the Audi version is up to snuff yet, the previous version was not well liked.


----------



## HISSMAN (Apr 21, 2010)

My 2004 Whipple Cobra. I swapped the iron block out for a built aluminum block, some porting, Ford GT Super car cams, bumped CR up to 9:1 from 8.5:1 etc, etc. I haven't had a chance to put it on my dyno since initial tuning and break in, but that is coming soon. The break in tune netted me 545 rwhp and 498 rwtq at just 13 psi. Shot with a Canon Rebel XT. All shots were with the lens that came with the camera, EFS 18-55.

I also have a 2010 CC VR6 4Motion of course.  I just don't have any good pics of it yet...

-Jeff
*
This is an old pic that I took of the exterior before the new engine...*























*Here is the new engine. I still have to clean some things up and move some wires and vac lines...*




























































*This is the only shot I have of the CC - Iphone ftl!*


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

nothing but a bunch of rustang owners in here... :laugh:

ill play 


























































fox now has a plate that says BAD LX


----------



## HISSMAN (Apr 21, 2010)

It is weird. I see a lot of mustang owners that also have CC's.


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

great minds think alike :beer:

i dont have a CC however, but im about to get into an 07 wolfsburg b6 passat for a daily


----------



## Bocajuniors12 (Jun 22, 2010)

Funny, but I wonder if those of us with the Stang/CC combo have similar attitudes about the cars we choose? Me, I think I got my wife interested in the CC because I raved about it's looks and all the technology. She made up her mind on her own, of course. Could we have purchased an Audi or a Bimmer? Certainly. But, much like the independent streak in many Mustang owners, the CC, to me, is a car that equals the Audi and BMW, but is a car that someone who does NOT want to follow the same trend that many with some affluence, might choose. Around here, a BMW, Audi or Mercedes is a dime a dozen. Everyone has got one. The CC is different. It looks beautiful and they are NOT common on the streets of Johnson County, KS. I get flack about having an S197 Mustang GT. More than a few folks look down their nose at Mustangs. The CC and the Mustang are two cars we're quite happy to own.


----------



## HISSMAN (Apr 21, 2010)

Bocajuniors12 said:


> Funny, but I wonder if those of us with the Stang/CC combo have similar attitudes about the cars we choose? Me, I think I got my wife interested in the CC because I raved about it's looks and all the technology. She made up her mind on her own, of course. Could we have purchased an Audi or a Bimmer? Certainly. But, much like the independent streak in many Mustang owners, the CC, to me, is a car that equals the Audi and BMW, but is a car that someone who does NOT want to follow the same trend that many with some affluence, might choose. Around here, a BMW, Audi or Mercedes is a dime a dozen. Everyone has got one. The CC is different. It looks beautiful and they are NOT common on the streets of Johnson County, KS. I get flack about having an S197 Mustang GT. More than a few folks look down their nose at Mustangs. The CC and the Mustang are two cars we're quite happy to own.




I could have said everything that you just posted up. From the part about the wife to the other cars being a dime a dozen. We test drove Audis, BMW's, etc, and it came down to the CC being the one we liked the most. Price was no object.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

HISSMAN said:


> I could have said everything that you just posted up. From the part about the wife to the other cars being a dime a dozen. We test drove Audis, BMW's, etc, and it came down to the CC being the one we liked the most. Price was no object.


That's funny you came from one end of the spectrum and I came from the other - I went in looking at GTIs and the lease I was able to get on the CC was better. No brainer at that point, and it was the car I'd rather have at a price I agreed with


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

2004 SVT Cobra - Built motor, cams, full exhaust, Corbeaus, CCW Classics.

30-160+ vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDuLPXunHQQ

Startup + idle vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IiDLSfpiTY










2010 CC Sport - Stock


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> Your research was flawed then if you think A4s have S-Tronic, They have tiptronic, only S4s have S-Tronic.
> 
> Faramarz1 a CVT is nothing like DSG, S-Tronic is Audis name for DSG. A CVT is a continuously variable transmission. Easy explanation is it has no gears, it uses custom shaped "gears" that allow for an "infinite" number of gear ratios. The technology behind it is cool but I don't know if the Audi version is up to snuff yet, the previous version was not well liked.


Sorry I was looking at the A3 during that same period of time and that was s tronic, I assumed it was the same on the a4. My bad


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

SVTP in the house I see :laugh:

Looks good everybody!

Nate, when are we doing coilovers on the CC? I've done and redone my height so often I think I could do the install in under 2 hours no problems :beer:


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Holy crap, someone should rename this thread " show us your CC's and red mustangs"....lol :what:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

R-line said:


> Holy crap, someone should rename this thread " show us your CC's and red mustangs"....lol :what:


 lol! just to point out.. Nate's car is "competition orange" and is 1 of 72 built :beer:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

R-line said:


> Holy crap, someone should rename this thread " show us your CC's and red mustangs"....lol :what:


Sounds good to me.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

Termi and CC looks to be a winning combo


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> You'll want to negotiate a longer warranty and the audi service plan which covers the first 4 years. I think retail on it is around 795 bucks, but most dealerships try to knock it off of the price of the audi in the first place. CVT isn't so much of a problem on the A4 now as it was to previous years, but I believe it was 06-08 there were many problems with the CVT transmissions crapping out at low mileage. I'm not sure how much it has improved, but I have heard if you want to do anything outside of stage 1 with your audi to stay away from the CVT trans aside stronic is like 2k more and it's totally worth it or go manual if you really want to. me personally I drove an stronic with quattro and it feels amazing. Also there's a reason why you see so many good deals on CVT's and that's because people don't want them lol. I researched a lot about the a4 before I bought my CC. If I had been able to finance the extra I would of went with the Audi, but i'm very happy with my CC and it's a great stepping stone into a greater range of cars.



Given the info from you and Veedubin02, the only good choice with the audi is quattro with tiptronic which costs more than 41K. Currently I have an offer for the CC Lux with navigation and dynaudio for 31K, almost 7k bellow msrp. I don't know how flexible audi dealers are with the price. I really like the A4, but passing up a deal like that is not an easy thing to do!


----------



## HISSMAN (Apr 21, 2010)

I am linking this to SVTP. I would wager that there are even more of us.


----------



## HISSMAN (Apr 21, 2010)

Faramarz1 said:


> Given the info from you and Veedubin02, the only good choice with the audi is quattro with tiptronic which costs more than 41K. Currently I have an offer for the CC Lux with navigation and dynaudio for 31K, almost 7k bellow msrp. I don't know how flexible audi dealers are with the price. I really like the A4, but passing up a deal like that is not an easy thing to do!


My wife and I went balls to the wall with the CC. Fully loaded and a Sticker of just north of $41K. I got a little better deal than that. We have absolutely zero regrets.


----------



## brianstrawberry (Jun 3, 2009)

I will join in from SVTP...

Not a CC but still VW

Cobra - KB2.8H 650rwhp
MKIV Jetta - VRT 350fwhp


----------



## chapin04 (Apr 5, 2010)

THE BEAUTY 








THE BEAST 








THE WORKHORSE


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Besides the CC my toy is an '98 M Roadster.


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

2 of 4 rides 

http://files.me.com/jackshaffer/9607xj


----------



## HISSMAN (Apr 21, 2010)

Bringing this back up because I sold the cobra...

And got this....

I swapped the wheels, did a drop in filter and JB3 v2.0 so far, and FMXsplitter.















































Map 5 Tune with drop in BMS filter. It did 275hp 301tq stock, and 347hp and 376tq with the mods listed. Very mild mods ;-)


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Small update....

My pride and joy vehicle snagged this since the buyer backed out and I scored it for less 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_500wt_1182

I should be in the 400+whp range. This setup previously did 460whp.


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

Check out my photobucket for pics of my cc


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

HISSMAN said:


> Bringing this back up because I sold the cobra...
> 
> And got this....
> 
> I swapped the wheels, did a drop in filter and JB3 v2.0 so far, and FMXsplitter.


Congrats Jeff! Those cars are pretty potent with a little bit of work! I'm going to be putting mine up for sale this week.. :screwy:




sbkim said:


>


 Gorgeous 997TT, any pictures of your CC?


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Bo! Your Cobra looks amazing! I am a big American muscle fan. I am still looking for the CC


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

sbkim said:


> Thanks Bo! Your Cobra looks amazing! I am a big American muscle fan. I am still looking for the CC


Thank you! I'm going to be selling it soon, and even though I'm not going to be replacing it with anything... I'd certainly consider trades for your 997  :laugh: I had dabbled with the idea of a 996tt for about 5 months, but re-prioritized some things... depending on what the 991 becomes, I might be looking for a 997 turbo down the road. The 911 turbo has always been a car that's stirred my soul! :thumbup:

Keep us posted on the CC! There are a few in the marketplace which are pretty nicely done, dcdubbin's comes to mind if you're not opposed to buying used :beer:


----------



## HISSMAN (Apr 21, 2010)

MBH said:


> Congrats Jeff! Those cars are pretty potent with a little bit of work! I'm going to be putting mine up for sale this week.. :screwy:




I was able to get $27,500 out of my 04 cobra. Patience in selling really paid off for me.

-Jeff


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

HISSMAN said:


> I was able to get $27,500 out of my 04 cobra. Patience in selling really paid off for me.
> 
> -Jeff


Sending you a PM now...


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Bo - I think you'll love the 997TT. Prices should be coming down even more when they introduce the new turbo some time next year. One thing I miss dearly is low end torque - especially coming from Viper. But as you know, a simple tune and a few bolt-ons and you are easily in 10s.


----------



## Testiclease (Jul 26, 2010)

hmm, i guess i got a few, quite a bit more hillbilly then your guys rides.

53 chev 1 ton, mostly orginal, driven daily, mainly for work









my sporty









91 GMC van









then a few in the works

28 model a and 29 nash









51 pontiac and 2 61 buicks









78 yami









and a little monster truck


----------



## CC Deville (Sep 26, 2010)

95 Tahoe (yes, its supposed to be matte black) and the '11 CC


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Corkscrew at Laguna Seca:


----------

